# Opinion:  worst TL position to have empty ?



## Far from newbie

So…another 2 week notice was given.    we now have 4 open TL positions and 3 other TL on vacation - out of 9 !

in your opinion - WHICH is the WORST TL spot to NOT have filled ?

I personally think it is CLOSER - cause I hate filling that spot.

Does anyone think Fulfillment, Inbound, F&B, Presentation or SETL ?
  Why did you choose the one you did ?


----------



## Anelmi

If you have a strong front end team, SETL is not that critical tbh. Especially if you have an ETL in that role. Also Closing TL is nice but again, all the ETLs can rotate and it's do-able. Not maybe enjoyable for them but not really a crisis.

Right now, I think not having Fulfillment or Inbound would be the worst just because without them managing the flow of work, the store's main revenue streams would be severely impacted.


----------



## spottymcspot

I agree. Fullfillment really struggles when a tl isn't there so I would say that Or inbound too. Both positions are difficult to cover and run if you are also doing another department.  Closing is pretty easy and we all rotate closing on the weekends anyway.


----------



## IhateOPmodel

Personally closer for sure, no one wants to cover the week day closing.  But for business impact I'd say the inbound TL.


----------



## DatBoi9497

I might be biased but I'd definitely say fulfillment, all of the gm tls have experience running inbound plus we also have an inbound etl to hold it down, our inbound tl is amazing but for us its not as bad as missing fulfillment tl. Theres only one other person who'd actually call for help when we need it, and none of the other tls ever watch it closely, plus they'll help stow so we can pick more. Its pretty much guaranteed that we'll miss goal times if either our ff tls aren't there at the time


----------



## NKG

GSTL and Food TL


----------



## MrT

Yeah I think it really depends on the store tbh.  Fulfillment can be bad but my store has 2 other TLs that have actively covered Fulfillment.  Rn I think all of the positions have an adequate back up in my store.  I'll go with closing because it would probably be the most disruptive for the schedule.


----------



## NightHuntress

It’s going to depend on the store volume and headcount really. A higher volume store with multiple GM leads might not suffer as much with an inbound lead out since they could rotate and cover. But a low volume store with only 2 GM leads would definitely suffer with either one of those missing because someone’s work center is going to take a backseat. Low volume stores also typically don’t have a specialty sales ETL and only 1 TL over that area. To be missing someone there could hurt. So personally I think it just depends on headcount.


----------



## SugarSugar

Far from newbie said:


> So…another 2 week notice was given.    we now have 4 open TL positions and 3 other TL on vacation - out of 9 !
> 
> in your opinion - WHICH is the WORST TL spot to NOT have filled ?
> 
> I personally think it is CLOSER - cause I hate filling that spot.
> 
> Does anyone think Fulfillment, Inbound, F&B, Presentation or SETL ?
> Why did you choose the one you did ?



Your store has a presentation only TL?


----------



## Xanatos

In terms of impacting a single workcenter, I’d argue Starbucks TL. There is no one else to cover, so the workcenter literally shuts down and has no sales at all. That doesn’t happen with other workcenters.

But it’s also the least important for sales, which is why lots of stores allow their Starbucks to shut down, making it the worst answer for this question.


----------



## Yetive

Depends a lot on how strong the leads are too. 

Personally, I hate to close, so I hate to be without a closer.


----------



## seasonaldude

I'm going to go with Specialty Sales, apparel. It can be a delicate balance over there when they need to focus on freight and when they just need to zone. The TL has to make sure the fitting room is covered and provide backup to the lanes and fulfillment when GM leaves for the day, and often before that. 

Other TLs in the building are generally clueless about style and aren't able to help. Style is the one and only team in the store that has to make do with its own resources entirely. No style TLs and the store is fucked.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite

Anelmi said:


> If you have a strong front end team, SETL is not that critical tbh. Especially if you have an ETL in that role. Also Closing TL is nice but again, all the ETLs can rotate and it's do-able. Not maybe enjoyable for them but not really a crisis.
> 
> Right now, I think not having Fulfillment or Inbound would be the worst just because without them managing the flow of work, the store's main revenue streams would be severely impacted.


Etls. Lmao. Every time my store didn’t have a closing tl it was dumped on other tls.


----------



## moninity

Snack tl, without them who's going to put snacks in the breakroom? Seriously though I would have to say inbound as my stores inbound team isn't that good and only gets it done on time when they are being supervised. When they take forever to unload a 2000 truck that hurts as the majority of that will end up left over as everybody is mostly gone by 1230.


----------



## Fluttervale

Inbound because they can make or break every other workcenter.  Can they fuck up fulfillment?  You bet.  Specialty?  Of course.  Front end?  If the guest can’t find it that’s who gets yelled at.


----------



## Far from newbie

SugarSugar said:


> Your store has a presentation only TL?


Technically, no.  We have 2 GM :  a GM WITH presentation the other GMTL fills in for inbound and fulfillment TL’s days off.

I get that head count can make all the difference. 
We have a SE-ETL and 2 SE-TL , so one out is ok.
We have a specialty sales ETL and 2 SS-TL, so one out is ok.
No one thinks GM TL is the worst to do without so looks like:
Fulfillment TL would be the worst to not have, Inbound could really hurt if the GMTL don’t jump in and no closing TL is uncomfortable but do-able.

So for now i‘ll be thankful we have a FFTL.


----------



## happygoth

seasonaldude said:


> I'm going to go with Specialty Sales, apparel. It can be a delicate balance over there when they need to focus on freight and when they just need to zone. The TL has to make sure the fitting room is covered and provide backup to the lanes and fulfillment when GM leaves for the day, and often before that.
> 
> Other TLs in the building are generally clueless about style and aren't able to help. Style is the one and only team in the store that has to make do with its own resources entirely. No style TLs and the store is fucked.


Number one issue is these hoes will pretend the fitting room doesn't exist and let reshop build up until it gets completely out of control unless they have someone telling them to do it.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

seasonaldude said:


> I'm going to go with Specialty Sales, apparel. It can be a delicate balance over there when they need to focus on freight and when they just need to zone. The TL has to make sure the fitting room is covered and provide backup to the lanes and fulfillment when GM leaves for the day, and often before that.
> 
> Other TLs in the building are generally clueless about style and aren't able to help. Style is the one and only team in the store that has to make do with its own resources entirely. No style TLs and the store is fucked.


Ithis! Sstl have to do tech or beauty push when there is no tm's in those areas due to quitting or call offs etc.


----------



## Sparkle5

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Ithis! Sstl have to do tech or beauty push when there is no tm's in those areas due to quitting or call offs etc.


Whaatt? You have TL s that pppppp push? Any openings at your store? Beauty push will grow its own hair before a TL will touch it. Just won't happen. It ll wait til they hire someone if the TM quit or it ll be there when the call off shows up.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

Sparkle5 said:


> Whaatt? You have TL s that pppppp push? Any openings at your store? Beauty push will grow its own hair before a TL will touch it. Just won't happen. It ll wait til they hire someone if the TM quit or it ll be there when the call off shows up.


It happens. Lots of openings at my store. The tl had to do something because beauty had at 4 units of repacks & OFO needed to be done.


----------



## lucidtm

For us, it's Fulfillment. All of the ETL's are usually the closers (2 other TL's help out with that, too) so they can rotate and all of the ETL's and 2 other different TL are trained for inbound to cover. Shit hits the fan when there isn't a Fulfillment TL for the day. We currently have 2 to make sure weekends are completely covered and there are talks about adding an ETL.


----------



## Far from newbie

Sparkle5 said:


> Whaatt? You have TL s that pppppp push? Any openings at your store? Beauty push will grow its own hair before a TL will touch it. Just won't happen. It ll wait til they hire someone if the TM quit or it ll be there when the call off shows up.


Seriously?  
that is so sad.

Must be the culture we have developed within our store but we have only had one VM that carried an elitist attitude that there were things she didn’t NEED to do.
Some S&E TL have avoided true work but will pitch in with endcaps/ringing/covering guest service when pressured.

For 15 years I have seen EVERY TL in our store do the SAME work beside tm’s - in ALL areas of the store.  No questions asked - ANY task needed.  

NOT all the ETL’s have been like that - but maybe close to half spent a good deal of time ‘doing the tasks‘ needed. which is probably enough considering what else they need to be on top of.

Now, the New SD is the most “pitchEd-in” I have ever seen !
Been doing as much push, price change, zoning, reshop as ANY TM in the store !   
Not an exaggeration to say  at least 30 hours per week “tasking”, really, I kid you not. 
 I don’t even know how she finds the time !  But surely like to see it !  
Totally improved 2 departments in a month.


----------



## Far from newbie

Hardlinesmaster said:


> It happens. Lots of openings at my store. The tl had to do something because beauty had at 4 units of repacks & OFO needed to be done.


What’s a “UNIT” ?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

Far from newbie said:


> What’s a “UNIT” ?


Uboats. Not unit.


----------



## Sparkle5

Actually I don't think I have a TL. The 1 ETL will shout at me occasionally over the walkie from the rafters somewhere to remind me I have 1 more uboat and 2 three tiers still in stockroom...they are often clsim8ngvto be " in Toys or stationary" when someone asks for their location...but never ever EVER has anyone in leadership touched a boat of push in my area. They have been seen as a group in Market for a short time then just walk away from the boat.


----------



## Far from newbie

So…another 2 week notice was given.    we now have 4 open TL positions and 3 other TL on vacation - out of 9 !

in your opinion - WHICH is the WORST TL spot to NOT have filled ?

I personally think it is CLOSER - cause I hate filling that spot.

Does anyone think Fulfillment, Inbound, F&B, Presentation or SETL ?
  Why did you choose the one you did ?


----------



## Adequatestress

Most SD's and ETL's will say closing TL. Can really derail things if they are gone.


----------



## BadWolf4531

1. Inbound TL
2. Food and Beverage TL
3. Fulfillment TL 

This time last year we were down *nine *TLs/ETLs at one point:
Fulfillment TL
ETL-HR
S&E TL
ETL-GM
Food Service TL
Closing TL
Inbound TL
2 Style TLs

That was a fun summer.


----------



## Black Sheep 214

Our store would have fallen into the abyss without our HR-TL. The SD/ETLs might have been the brains (😂) of the store, but the HR-TL was the nerve center that kept the place running smoothly.


----------



## Far from newbie

Consensus says the : Fulfillment, Inbound and Closing TL’s should feel extra valued - hope you are all feel appreciated  !


----------



## SilentCrow

What’s the volume of the store?

Closing TL isn’t that critical. It’s just personally annoying for everyone when they’re out because people have to fill in but it’s no where near as impactful as Inbound or Fulfillment.

i would also say if you have multiple leaders in a department you’re okay but if several of them are out it’ll get scary. Multiple Style leaders or GM out I’ll be sad 😢.

Inbound and Fulfillment is my answer though. Closing is not on the list for me. We just turn our ETL mids to closing.


----------

